# French breeds



## Ondine (Jul 27, 2011)

I told myself that it would be interesting to do a new topic about French Horse breeds. What do you think ? I'll put photos, a description and the story of each breed. I'll begin with the Camargue Horse.

I'm waiting for your opinions before I start !


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Je voudrais ca!! I would love that!

I look forward to it, and I love the Camargue!


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would love to find out more about the French Breeds and would enjoy seeing photos.. I am looking forward to it..


----------



## RD11 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have no idea what horses are from france...post away!!!


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

My belgian warmblood gelding has a french dad.
He was a Selle Francais,his name was Vainqueur de Cheux.









Belgian breeders often use french stallions.But they usually don't have such a good build thought they are very good jumpers.
The Belgian 'french' stallion Major de la Cour was very famous.








The father of my horse was the son of Vainqueur de cheux who was a son of Grand Veneur,the father of Major de La cour.


----------



## Ondine (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow ! They are beautiful !

Ok, I'll start writing about the Camargue Horse next week !


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah my favorite of the french breeds is: Selle francais, they are breathtaking!


Avalon Equine who is a member on this board has a stud that is truly a stunner, Edelweiss de Bonce, he's dressage trained, here's a linky: http://www.avalon-equine.com/edelweiss-de-bonce.html


Sorry OP *off topic* 

Druy, vous parlez francais, ca c'est excellant! I speak four languages myself and love when I see/hear others speaking languages other than english 

Back to ze topic!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Katze said:


> Ah my favorite of the french breeds is: Selle francais, they are breathtaking!
> 
> 
> Avalon Equine who is a member on this board has a stud that is truly a stunner, Edelweiss de Bonce, he's dressage trained, here's a linky: http://www.avalon-equine.com/edelweiss-de-bonce.html
> ...


Merci Katze!! J'aime la langue Francaise! I taught myself French when I was 13..and then practice with friends from France who visit.. I am half French myself by blood.

I also love the Selle Francais! And the Carmague is so cute!! Just my size!


----------



## Ondine (Jul 27, 2011)

Edelweiss is beautiful ! Later, I'll speak about the Trotteur Français too :wink: Maybe after the Camargue Horse ! 

By the way, Katze, I wanted to do this topic, because I'm French :wink:


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Ondine said:


> Edelweiss is beautiful ! Later, I'll speak about the Trotteur Français too :wink: Maybe after the Camargue Horse !
> 
> By the way, Katze, I wanted to do this topic, because I'm French :wink:


Excellant! I'm originally from Germany (moved to Canada when I was 6 yrs old), but speak German,English, French & Italian fluently.

C'est magnifique que vous commencez ce post, je trouve que c'est extrêmement intéressant de voir des photos avec de l'information sur des chevaux qui ne sont pas indigènes à l'Amérique du Nord.:wink:

*Translation*: It's great that you have started this post, I find it extremely interesting to see photos and see/hear information on horses that are not native to North America. :wink:


----------



## Ondine (Jul 27, 2011)

Tu parles très très bien français Katze, j'aimerais savoir parler quatre langues différentes couramment, mais ce n'est pas le cas !

There are not a lot of French breeds. Here is the list :

Saddle Horse : Anglo-Arabe (Anglo-Arabian), Camargue , Cheval de Castillon (Castillon Horse), Henson, Mérens, Poney français de selle (French saddlebred pony), Poney landais (Landais Pony), Pottok, Selle français (French saddlebred), Trotteur français (French Trotter).

Draft Horse : Trait Ardennais, Trait Auxois, Trait Boulonnais, Cob Normand (Normandy Cob), Trait Comtois, Mulassier Poitevin, Percheron, Trait breton, Trait du Nord.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't forget Percherons, they are french.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

up this post.
No picture! i think I think will give you some....


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Unfortunatly I live in the flemish part of Belgium instead of the french part,my french ain't that good.
:')


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love bretons


----------



## Nuage (Nov 27, 2011)

A friend of mine have two Trait Ardennais, here they are:
The first one is a mare.








The second one is a baby, just 3 years old this year.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

I live in the part of France where they breed Trait Boulonnais. 














































Enough pictures! :rofl:

This is my favorite heavy horse. 

His work was to be :
- Working in the fields.
- Pull out of the sea little ship plenty of fish
- Carry the fish the faster they can from Boulogne sur Mer to Paris so that the King can eat good fresh fish 

Now there is few of them left. Some lover of those horse still have them to work (sport driving, saddle horse, ...) 
But most of their colt just become... food.:-(


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

This other breed is my favorite! 
It's a cousin of your standardbread. 
the _Trotteur Français _(French trotting Horse). 
It's a race horse! 










Here is our flying champion JAG DE BELLOUET!










The same horse, without his sulky... He is a stallion, of course.  










This other one is Ourasi, who win in Américan! :twisted:

It's a breed who started to existe about year 1900... 

The horses which are not good at races can be very good saddle horses, like mine!


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Nuage, si tu veux en faire toi aussi! :wink:


----------



## Nuage (Nov 27, 2011)

Pas de soucis, je vais en mettre quelques unes.

Selle Français:








Galan de Sauvagère, also a Selle Français









Tatchou, Anglo-Arabian









Then, other type of horses:
Camargue








And a Mérens


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

There are three Trait du Poitevin (Mulassier) horses in the USA, and I own one of them. The other two are her sire and dam. This is Sonata du Capstone, her sire is a grulla stallion Hercule, her dam is a chestnut roan, Merienne. 

It is nearly impossible to get the Mulassiers into the USA, so there will probably not be many (if any) more imported. I need to breed Sonata, but will have to import semen to do so. 

Marga


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Then you have the most famous french Draft horse : Percheron.










Not always grey! 










Japonese people bought a lot a this horse to organise some strange kind of races
s :


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

Of course, Percheron can be ridden!  

Tao du Théâtre du Centaure - Vidéo Dailymotion


----------



## Mounted28 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone have more info on mulassier's here in the US?


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

How do you pronounce the Camargue?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting thread. A pic caught my attention, a post by nuage on 30 nov 2011, the bottom black draft pic. What is the exercise or "task"? It appears as if the ramp will "teeter totter" at some point and the horse will have to navigate that. That is very interesting. Anybody know?


----------



## Western2English (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay, I LOVE the French breeds! Selle Francis, beautiful!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Missy May said:


> Interesting thread. A pic caught my attention, a post by nuage on 30 nov 2011, the bottom black draft pic. What is the exercise or "task"? It appears as if the ramp will "teeter totter" at some point and the horse will have to navigate that. That is very interesting. Anybody know?


In the UK that's one of the Trec exercises (formerly known as Le Trec). 

trec-uk.com

It's a combination of endurance and 'grown-up handy pony'. Great fun to do.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> In the UK that's one of the Trec exercises (formerly known as Le Trec).
> 
> trec-uk.com
> 
> It's a combination of endurance and 'grown-up handy pony'. Great fun to do.


Oh, thanks for the info. I love that idea - its fantastic! I wish I had such a teeter totter! If it is used in the US, I haven't seen it.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

The teeter totter in the US is often used in "Extreme Horse" challenge competitions. They are like a trail course for the most part, but then they have the teeter totter, car wash - a heavy plastic curtain-like a tarp cut vertically, that the horse cannot see through but must walk into and out of. They will also have some sort of water crossing, some times animal pelts - bear, mountain lion - that the horse has to walk past and so on. The event is timed.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Roberto said:


> The teeter totter in the US is often used in "Extreme Horse" challenge competitions. They are like a trail course for the most part, but then they have the teeter totter, car wash - a heavy plastic curtain-like a tarp cut vertically, that the horse cannot see through but must walk into and out of. They will also have some sort of water crossing, some times animal pelts - bear, mountain lion - that the horse has to walk past and so on. The event is timed.


Thanks for the info. I have never seen this event, but by just your description....I want to try!  Trail w a "twist"...neat. The teeter totter looks like too much fun!


----------



## CattanWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Pottok, Breton, Trait Du Nord,... all good hardy native type french breeds.
Selle Francais, which is divided into two categories, A (crossed, often with Anglo-Arabs) and B (pure, but generally a lot heavier)
And the Anglo-Arab, Frances unofficial breed, they use them for just about every sport
Racing:









Dressage:









Cross-Country:









Jumping:
Cajou the horse is a good example of a really french Anglo-Arab.

And they are all either insane or braindead, after all, they are descended from both TB's *and* Arabians. I know because the majority of horses I have worked with here in France are Anglo-Arabs.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

My BWP's sire's line has a lot of SF but also a lot of TB blood.
Sire is Vainqueur de Cheux by on of the best SF stallions,Grand Veneur out of a Sacre Feu mare.

Vainqueur de Cheux









Grand Veneur,one of the best french stallions who also sired belgian champion Major de la Cour,ELITE international showjumper Le Tot de Semilly,Mont Blanc,Sioux de Baugy,Ulysse de Thurin,Tenor Manciais,...









Feu Sacre,sire of Sacre Feu


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

CattanWolf said:


> Selle Francais, which is divided into two categories, A (crossed, often with Anglo-Arabs) and B (pure, but generally a lot heavier)


It's the contrary! :lol: 

To have a "selle francais section A" you need to have both parents "selle Français"
To get a "selle français section B" you neeed to have one parent selle français (A or B) and the other parent from another breed considered as "facteur de selle Français". 

But that' s a very technical part of the stud book, and anyway, the distinction between A and B has been abandoned for 2011... 

So let's forget it!


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Then my Bell is a Selle francais section B


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Mounted28 said:


> Anyone have more info on mulassier's here in the US?


There are still three. Hercule, Merienne, and their daughter, Sonata. It is nearly impossible to import the horses from France. Debbie H in VT had a young stallion for a while, but he is deceased. I have not heard of any others. I also checked the most recent known populace, and I'm not seeing foal registrations for 2011 or 2012. 

Marga


----------

